# Random conversations



## Kite (Jul 1, 2015)

Random things to talk to others about is a great way to make friends so a lurker like me is making a spot to talk up a storm. So as way of saying hello let's start off with a random topic! Sandwiches! I like sansdwitches so it'd be rude of me to not be the first to say my fave type of sandwich! I'm odd so you might not like mine at all =P I like ham and slice of cheese some salamie exactly 5 prices and the same number of pickles and it must be stacked like so: bread, ham' salamie, cheese then pickls~ then the other price of bread~ so what kinda sandwiches do you like? Or yo can change the subject if you no like sandwiches T^T


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2015)

I must say I'm partial to some spinach in my sandwiches, regardless of whatever else is in there. But I'd like to move the topic towards spelling and grammar, and the laziness of the average person on the internet when it comes to putting an effort into what they type. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone paid a bit more attention?


----------



## RicardoRix (Jul 2, 2015)

This is a bit like the 'When I went shopping memory game'.

In my sandwich, I'll have Ham, Salami, Cheese, Pickle, Spinach and some chillies.
No olives though, you can't have olives in a sandwich, you have to eat them alone. Same goes for pizza - no olives on pizza please.


----------



## Kite (Jul 2, 2015)

I see, yes, no olives on pizza~ what about pineapple? I had it once and it was okay i guess~ (now since double posting is frowned upon) i agree to an extent about grammer and spelling, however i myself am a horrible speller. I tend not to know what people are saying when they type things like "lol" and such but sometimes i do wish people would type out everything correctly. Though i'm not one to talk since i make errors alot as well. An example would be me starting a sentence with but even though it's improper grammer to do so. (Serious mode deactivate! Wait no i spelled that wrong and spell check wont help T^T <--- my crying face~ =P)


----------



## TDM (Jul 2, 2015)

Kite said:


> but sometimes i do wish people would type out everything correctly.


I counted 15 things incorrect (either with grammar or spelling) in your post but I probably missed a few. I'm not even sure what the last sentence or two means.


----------



## RicardoRix (Jul 2, 2015)

For some reason it says Kite in on 0 posts. :S

On the subject of food, we all got free Fish and Chips at work today. Some Germans were visiting and asked what it was about our National Dish, and I must admit it's just awful. Not much more to say about it other than add salt & vinegar it will make it taste better, pretty lame really. Are there any other nations that have awful food signature dishes? I guess Scotland have blood pudding.

Also accidentally split coffee into my vanilla yoghurt, quite an interesting combination of flavours and temperatures.


----------



## TDM (Jul 3, 2015)

RicardoRix said:


> For some reason it says Kite in on 0 posts. :S


Posts in the off-topic sections do not contribute to your postcount.


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 4, 2015)

my favorite sandwich is turkey with salamie and a bit of lettuce,tomato and a lot of cheese and bacon with the bread slightly toasted 
but i usually just put turkey because i am too lazy to make that sandwich


----------



## Kite (Jul 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> I counted 15 things incorrect (either with grammar or spelling) in your post but I probably missed a few. I'm not even sure what the last sentence or two means.



i know i messed up a lot but that's why i said "i'm not one to talk" because i'm horrible at spelling and grammar too. what i should have said was "i wish people would type normally instead of adding sentences with words i can't understand."


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 31, 2015)

I like chicken and cheese sandwiches, or turkey and cheese (possibly with ham as well)


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 31, 2015)

Olives.

Opinions?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 5, 2015)

Eww I don't like olives and they look like eyeballs. XP


----------



## zyxantjcae654 (Aug 29, 2015)

I had been tidying the sink. I'd come across with a spoon used to spread margarine. I'd used only my fingers to remove the remaining margarine. And I'd felt my fingers with its slickiness. It had needed too much soap to wash off some of the slick. Then a stupid idea had struck my mind: has anyone tried margarine as a lube? But milk can be used for bathing…. So I tried it.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 29, 2015)

Cubey time tried butter in a 3x3. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y06in3MvNk
And also a whole lot of other things. I feel sorry for that cube


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 5, 2015)

So I had some bowel pains this morning and it hurt, thankfully they went away.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 5, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> So I had some bowel pains this morning and it hurt, thankfully they went away.



Okay. Glad you're well. Interesting place to put a random post. Was it because of olives perhaps?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 5, 2015)

LOL, but no. I had 3 doughnuts and 10 slices of pizza in the past 2 days (the pizza did not have olives on it). Thats probably where it came from.


----------



## ljacob332 (Dec 10, 2015)

Im bored. Spoinach


----------



## Torch (Dec 24, 2015)

I got a pair of hiking socks in the mail yesterday. I have to assume that someone sent them to me as a Christmas gift, but I have absolutely no idea who. There was one person I thought it might be, but his present showed up in today's mail. The package and invoice have no indication of who bought it, only the company that made and shipped the socks. Any ideas?


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 24, 2015)

Torch said:


> I got a pair of hiking socks in the mail yesterday. I have to assume that someone sent them to me as a Christmas gift, but I have absolutely no idea who. There was one person I thought it might be, but his present showed up in today's mail. The package and invoice have no indication of who bought it, only the company that made and shipped the socks. Any ideas?



Grandparents?


----------



## Torch (Dec 24, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Grandparents?



No, they all live near me and give me my presents when I see them in person.

I did find a lead though: the invoice said "Ebay" on it, so I found the company's ebay store, found the specific socks I got, and found that the latest order in the order history matched the order date on the invoice (December 20th). I don't think I can trace it any further though.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 11, 2016)

I just had a bad nosebleed. Its probably the worst I've had in my life. There so annoying


----------



## Berd (Feb 11, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I just had a bad nosebleed. Its probably the worst I've had in my life. There so annoying


I had them every week when I was younger, you get good at dealing with them haha.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 11, 2016)

TDM said:


> Posts in the off-topic sections do not contribute to your postcount.



Wait really? Awww... I never realised that...


----------



## meta madness (Feb 15, 2016)

i been in here for not even an hour, though i'm beginning to like it here.



Can I get my brownie points now for pics?


----------



## CubeBag (Feb 20, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 5, 2016)

Came back from a canoe trip, I climbed up a small mountain, went into the coldest stream I've ever felt, and flipped in the first 20 minutes. All in all an interesting experience.


----------



## SenorJuan (Jun 5, 2016)

Is 'spaz cuber' an acceptable Youtube handle these days? It sounds more 1976 than 2016. When PC meant Police Constable, and Personal Computers, and Political Correctness didn't exist.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 5, 2016)

SenorJuan said:


> Is 'spaz cuber' an acceptable Youtube handle these days? It sounds more 1976 than 2016.



Haha, I just thought of a youtube username. It's very corny but its better than xyCuber. (I do wish I did something other than cuber, maybe I'll change it in the future.)

I might change it to spazguy, I may upload non-cubing stuff on there soon so it might be more fitting.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 5, 2016)

I am getting a cold. today I was gonna finish ZBLL L (again) mL


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm back!!!! From like a 6 month hiatus.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 6, 2016)

RicardoRix said:


> Are there any other nations that have awful food signature dishes?


It's one thing saying you don't like our fish and chips but it's another to label them awful for your question. There's no such thing as an awful dish, only personal preference and the very fact that a dish is a signature dish suggests it is very popular and much loved so the question kind of contradicts itself. I personally love fish & chips, with plenty of salt, no vinegar, scraps and perhaps some Heinz ketchup. I also like battered sausage and chips and a nice deep fried chicken leg quarter and chips, yummy. If the chips are done too fresh they can be a bit potatoey so the trick is to keep them warm but leave them 5 mins before you eat them. Unlike USA style fries our chip shop chips are much thicker and usually quite soft and stodgy which adds to their deliciousness. I love all chips / fries apart from some I had from an Indian takeaway once.


----------



## SenorJuan (Jun 6, 2016)

Top dietary advice there from Tony !!

Reminds me of a quote from my far-from-ideal neighbours:
The entire family + dog left their house, heading for the nearby shops, and the mother of the family was heard to loudly say to her son: "Errr, Steven, why are you eating an apple when you know we're going to the Chip Shop???"

(name changed to protect the innocent)


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 7, 2016)

Proper chips should be eaten with mushy peas and gravy, straight from the polystyrene.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 8, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Proper chips should be eaten with mushy peas and gravy, straight from the polystyrene.


Northerner!


----------



## Boneless (Jun 8, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> It's one thing saying you don't like our fish and chips but it's another to label them awful for your question. There's no such thing as an awful dish, only personal preference and the very fact that a dish is a signature dish suggests it is very popular and much loved so the question kind of contradicts itself. I personally love fish & chips, with plenty of salt, no vinegar, scraps and perhaps some Heinz ketchup. I also like battered sausage and chips and a nice deep fried chicken leg quarter and chips, yummy. If the chips are done too fresh they can be a bit potatoey so the trick is to keep them warm but leave them 5 mins before you eat them. *Unlike USA style fries our chip shop chips are much thicker and usually quite soft and stodgy which adds to their deliciousness.* I love all chips / fries apart from some I had from an Indian takeaway once.


We have those kinds of fries here, we just usually call them steak fries and they usually still have the potato skin. A signature dish from where I live? In the American Midwest, we have lots and lots and lots of corn, wheat, and soybeans as crops. I guess we do eat a lot of corn, since most cookouts I've been to we throw a couple of ears in the husk on the grill, and then put on some butter and salt and pepper. In Indiana at least we eat a lot of tomatoes, so a nice home grown tomato on a BLT in the late summer is certainly delicious. We also have fried tenderloin, which is apparently unique to the Midwest. Much of the cuisine around here comes from the south, so there's a lot of old recipes for fried chicken, cornbread, coleslaw, grits, and other things like that.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 8, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> Northerner!


I do that and I was raised in the south (though I don't do mushy peas)


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 8, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Proper chips should be eaten with mushy peas and gravy, straight from the polystyrene.


Bleh polystyrene. come to the proper south (aka new zealand). Newspaper wrapped chips. No gravy or peas to be seen


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 9, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Bleh polystyrene. come to the proper south (aka new zealand). Newspaper wrapped chips. No gravy or peas to be seen


Yes newspaper was the best but they stopped doing that in the UK for some reason. It always had a sheet of clean paper to start with so no idea why.


----------



## JimCube (Jun 9, 2016)

My sandwiches have sausage and cheese


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 9, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Bleh polystyrene. come to the proper south (aka new zealand). Newspaper wrapped chips. No gravy or peas to be seen


But the curry's the best part!


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 9, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> But the curry's the best part!


what the heck man?


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 9, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> what the heck man?


Well, curry/gravy same thing 

It's the best part of the whole fish and chips and basically the reason why I like fish and chips.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 9, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Well, curry/gravy same thing
> 
> It's the best part of the whole fish and chips and basically the reason why I like fish and chips.


in nz bro we don't mess with fish and chips


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 9, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> in nz bro we don't mess with fish and chips


In Britain bro we invented fish and chips.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 9, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> In Britain bro we invented fish and chips.


fine you win


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 9, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> But the *curry*'s the best part!


Anyone watch game 3? Lebron and Kyrie destroyed!


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jun 9, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Anyone watch game 3? Lebron and Kyrie destroyed!


I watched it, and was not expecting Cleveland to win the way they did. Lebron's alley-oop dunk from Kyrie was crazy, I swear he caught the ball 11.5 feet in the air.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 9, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> I watched it, and was not expecting Cleveland to win the way they did. Lebron's alley-oop dunk from Kyrie was crazy, I swear he caught the ball 11.5 feet in the air.


Yeah, that play was awesome! I had a feeling this series would go for at least 6 games, so I was confident the cavs would pull something like this at home.


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 19, 2016)

Who's ready for game 7? should be pretty baller


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 19, 2016)

goodatthis said:


> Who's ready for game 7? should be pretty baller


The NBA is rigged and i refuse to watch game 7. SMH.
Funny edit: The next time a judge DNFs me, im gonna throw my nametag at him/her. 

Haha jkjk lol go cavs go


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 19, 2016)

I like nestle. a lot
PODS!


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 19, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> The NBA is rigged and i refuse to watch game 7. SMH.
> Funny edit: The next time a judge DNFs me, im gonna throw my nametag at him/her.
> 
> Haha jkjk lol go cavs go


Yeah honestly all the fouls that have been called on golden state are so dumb, like curry with the mouthpiece or that other one in game 6 where barely any contact was made


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 19, 2016)

goodatthis said:


> Yeah honestly all the fouls that have been called on golden state are so dumb, like curry with the mouthpiece or that other one in game 6 where barely any contact was made


There's barely any contact in basketball anyway.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 21, 2016)

decided to DNF bld solve on purpose because of 4 flipped corners, 3 cycles of edges, 2 of corners


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 25, 2016)

almost finished ZBLL/ZB method, still don't know full PLL or OLL lol


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 25, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> decided to DNF bld solve on purpose because of 4 flipped corners, 3 cycles of edges, 2 of corners



lol that is a perfect reason


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 28, 2016)

New topic: Anyone here play any card games or do card tricks or any of that stuff? If so, what's your favorite?
I used to be really into card tricks, but I kinda lost interest because of cubing. I still like playing card games though. Egyptian Ratscrew has to be up there for one of my favorites.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 28, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> New topic: Anyone here play any card games or do card tricks or any of that stuff? If so, what's your favorite?
> I used to be really into card tricks, but I kinda lost interest because of cubing. I still like playing card games though. Egyptian Ratscrew has to be up there for one of my favorites.


I play Hold 'em and Blackjack for fun all the time, it's interesting to test the odds and try out new strategies. With blackjack it's less fun because kind've an optimal strategy exists already, so it's more fun for me to play Hold 'Em.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 28, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> New topic: Anyone here play any card games or do card tricks or any of that stuff? If so, what's your favorite?
> I used to be really into card tricks, but I kinda lost interest because of cubing. I still like playing card games though. Egyptian Ratscrew has to be up there for one of my favorites.


I love card games. 
My favorite games are hearts, bs(my version), sevens, and deuces
I also like slap jack even though it's kind of dumb


----------



## JimCube (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyone here play Metal Gear Solid? I love Peace Walker!


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't. But time zones are pretty interesting.

A very good friend of mine took a vacation to China. We've stayed in touch with the WeChat app. In our conversations, we coined the terms "good mevening" and "good mornight" because he's 12 hours ahead of me.


----------

